# Northern Cyprus



## dm5779 (May 3, 2018)

Can anyone please tell me if buying in Northern Cyprus is safe. We are a family looking at purchasing a holiday home and you get more for your money in the North. What are people's views on this is it a yay or a nay. Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a reason why properties are cheaper in the North.
Many are built illegally on land which is owned by displaced Greek Cypriots.
The Turkish government issue title deeds which are not worth the paper they are written on.
If you want to buy in the North the only way to be safe is to check the title deeds in the land registry in Nicosia in the South.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi dm5779

I suggest you heed the advice on buying property in the occupied areas of the island, which you can find at How to buy property in Cyprus.

And also read the document Caution regarding property purchases in the occupied area issued by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Regards,


----------

